# Do you have an air plenum you use for storage? Need some help.



## JBrennan (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm wondering how many of you have a space underneath the audience seating that you use for storage? 

We have an air plenum underneath our house seating that is begging to be used for prop and furniture storage. The building was originally designed so that these areas could be used for storage. However, after we moved in we were told that this violated fire code and increased the insurance liability of the space.

I have seen this done in a several different theaters around the country and was really surprised to hear that reasoning when I started at my current job. Are other theatre companies just looking the other way on this one? Does anyone know where I could begin to research the building code on this? I am in northern Illinois.

Any advice or feedback would be great. Naturally like any other theater we are always struggling to find storage space and any way I could get the administration to reconsider letting us use these areas would be amazing. Thank you!


----------



## venuetech (Apr 28, 2011)

Do the areas have sprinklers?


----------



## JBrennan (Apr 28, 2011)

No, not currently. We have offered to have them installed as a condition of using them as storage but were still denied.


----------



## Van (Apr 28, 2011)

As is normal for this type of question I would tell you that Your local Fire Marshall's word is law. No matter what they might do in another county, or state. That being said, most codes that I have read state that under seat storage areas cannot be used for the storage of flamable's be they liquid solid or otherwise. I know that at the Tiger Woods center We used to store meat racks and cable trolleys in the plenum beneath the seating, but no flamables whatsoever. and yes, wood is considered a combustible.


----------



## robartsd (Apr 28, 2011)

In addition to local variations in building codes, it also would depend on the type of construction and particularly the way the space is separated from the auditorium. If you really wanted to pursue using the space, I'd talk to a licensed architect in the area - they should know the rules for separating storage from an assembly area - but your likely answer will be that it's not practical.


----------



## michaelburgoyne (Apr 29, 2011)

If the space is truly a plenum, meaning that supply or return air is moving through the space from open vents in the auditorium floor (under the chairs or at the perimeter of the auditorium), the code is strict about eliminating any combustible load that could introduce smoke directly into the auditorium. If you have sufficient height you could add a gypsum board ceiling (thickness as required to maintain fire separation). A mechanical engineer would have to review the space required between the new ceiling and the floor slab above, you should expect to provide 2'-0" or more, but there are many variables. If the space below the new ceiling were to be occupied (dressing rooms, offices, etc) you would also need to consider acoustic mounts for the ceiling to reduce noise transfer. For a storage room the acoustics are probably not an issue.


----------



## tjrobb (Apr 29, 2011)

We have this same scenario at my theatre. The fire marshal "strongly suggests" we remove all storage from our plenum for the reasons others have mentioned. The only reason he let us keep our junk in there is he is fully aware we have no where else to put it (literally all storage is already claimed). Hopefully with the next round of reno's this will be dealt with.
Even if you have a really understanding FM, like us, I would echo his advice. If it burns or put out fumes, don't store it there.


----------

